# 5gal hex cherry red sex tank



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

so this is current, my previous post was about 1 1/2 months ago

needless to say with little to no co2 my plants took off, i havent changed my co2 in a few weeks and they havent struggled at all, in fact are growing better in this tank then my 90 gal running pressurized co2 with high lights!!









Shot at 2012-05-29








Shot at 2012-05-29








Shot at 2012-05-29








Shot at 2012-05-29

and my few shrimp now turned into almost 40 shrimps!!!! crazy sex machines!!









Shot at 2012-05-29

sorry for quality of pics, just have my phone to use for now.... as you can tell i have have a little algea from lack of co2 but the babies love it too much to get rid of so i will let them take care of it for me


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

shrimp!!









By cakenutz at 2012-05-31


----------



## averittexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey, I love the hex. I've got a five gallon rectangle with a bunch of baby RCS. But I've got snails out the ass in there. I'm worried they're competing for food... I wish I had started out with no snails...


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

do you know if the lime green shrimp are the same species as the RCS? they might interbreed if they are and all turn brown. it would be unfortunate.

anyways, the title of this made my day.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice looking shrimp and tank


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

not sure if the green is the same species, i think it is, but im not too worried i did this take for fun and will be seperating them, putting the red in a 10 gal that im building....

thank you for the comments, and i also have a small snail issue, it started with one, but for some reason i forgot to take the lil bastard out, now i have about 12, ugh


----------



## averittexpress (Apr 12, 2012)

I've heard and am going to try today, after spelunking, that you can place a cucumber or zucchini slice in your tank then after an hour or two scrape crazy amounts of snails off. Then just put it back in the same spot. Rinse and repeat. I hope it works.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

I usually don't like hex tanks but this one looks really nice.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

averittexpress said:


> I've heard and am going to try today, after spelunking, that you can place a cucumber or zucchini slice in your tank then after an hour or two scrape crazy amounts of snails off. Then just put it back in the same spot. Rinse and repeat. I hope it works.


ive also heard this, i believe i even tried it a few years back, but i cant remember

and thanks radio man, i just threw it together, didnt really try arranging anything since its temperary


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

noticed something this afternoon...... water looked cloudy, hmmmm wasnt algea... then as i stepped closer i saw this horrible site









By cakenutz at 2012-06-08








By cakenutz at 2012-06-08

last night my cat, swazy, aka dip [censored][censored][censored][censored] knocked the co2 canister (diy) off the table hence the cloudy water, killed about 30 shrimp..... really pissed me off, i even noticed i had a killifish die in my other tank..... ugh crappy day


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That really stinks, I've done my share of shrimp kill'n and it's no fun to see that, I hope you get it cat proof and back in order soon.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

BUMP NEED HELP!!


so i will be moving my 5 gal into my 10 gal (which is one of my journals also in the journal thread, check it out!)

but i have a lighting question

so i have a coral life double strip 24'' im using, its pumping out 28 watts, leaving it in for about 12 hours a day for emersed setup due to not much water.... i was wondering how high i should have the lights above the tank?? its air tight sealed with saran wrap so i have it 1/2 inch above the rim right now, but im wondering how high they should be, i mean its only 2.8 wpg but any thoughts? im planning on hanging it tonight, need some advice


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd sand hang it about 6in from the water line (or what will become the waterline) You can always lower/raise it if you need to, but I'd start on the higher end so you don't burn your plants to a crisp.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

well since im only running 2.8 wpg and i keep the plants really moist, air tight with like 5 layers of saran wrap lol i am keeping the lights about an inch from the top of the tank, i just want my baby tears and glosso to take off, so far so good, and i just hung them, here is the future 5 gal cherry sex tank









By cakenutz at 2012-06-18


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

sorry for the long awaited update, had a lot going on recently, working on two other tank builds currently 

so bad and good news

good news, probably every female in the tank is berried, i counted 9 last night just from what i could see here are pics of some of them, tried to not get doubles




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

now for the bad news, PLANARIA..... FREAKING JERK OFFS so even though the tank is about to explode with shrimp babies, im afraid the lives might be cut drastically due to the planaria, but not to fear, i have started dosing no planaria shrimp food, and in 48 hours it has gone down quite a lot..... i mean at first i was over feeding so bad they were literally everywhere, eating babies, and taking out full mature shimp here is proof



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and i have a question to ask, i started this tank off with 4 cherrys and 3 lime greens, i was told they cant cross breed, but i think i was told wrong, it looks like i have off spring of the two mixed, i might be wrong they might be too young to tell color but i was hoping to get insight on this, and i havent seen any lime greens left in the tank, not sure where their hiding

brown babies



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

what i want all my shrimplets to look like



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## FisheriesOmen (Jan 14, 2012)

Who ever told you they don't cross is wrong. All neos can cross breed to make wild variants. They were most likely thinking of Bees and Crystals can't mix with neos.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

pooper scooper, well my planaria is almost gone after dosing for three days, when it is, i'll do a water change and try to seperate the pure cherries from the browns


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

UPDATE!!

yay babies are here 








By cakenutz at 2012-07-12

i took this about three days ago..... where there was only a few shrimplets on the glass noticable...... as of right now, i just counted 65 babies on the glass..... freaking nuts!!









By cakenutz at 2012-07-12








By cakenutz at 2012-07-12








By cakenutz at 2012-07-12








By cakenutz at 2012-07-12

and an update on the planaria.... well it almost dissapeared..... then came back, i have been dosing for quite a while and am worried their gonna kill my babies


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Are the "planaria" on the third picture to the right on the glass? If so, I don't think those are planaria. I have those in my Fluval Spec; treatment didn't work, so I ended up adding a few guppies that took care of them for a while. They don't go away, though. They slowly regenerated back up to their numbers if I took the guppies out. If anything, I think they might be nematodes.


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

battered said:


> Are the "planaria" on the third picture to the right on the glass? If so, I don't think those are planaria. I have those in my Fluval Spec; treatment didn't work, so I ended up adding a few guppies that took care of them for a while. They don't go away, though. They slowly regenerated back up to their numbers if I took the guppies out. If anything, I think they might be nematodes.



yeah those are them, i did have a huge planaria explosion due to overfeeding, they looked just like this, most were bigger, the numbers went down and almost dissapeared but small ones remain, but im not sure if they are planaria or not..


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

yeah..... so i found out i had a swarm.... no a PLETHORA of planaria hiding in my filter.... did a water change, turned filter back on and BAM.... hundreds of em everywhere.... tried my hardest to get rid of the jerks..... ended up losing about 150 shrimp over the last week.... most were babies..... but still.... pretty upset.........cried a little.... just a little...

update, decided to scrub off a little algea, might brake this tank down after this last mishap.... plants have grown super fast, no dosing, no co2..... crazy









By cakenutz at 2012-07-27


----------



## shrimpsterific (Jun 20, 2012)

I had a large amount of planaria as well as hydra in my rcs tank, but with one dose of Safe-Guard (fenbendazole (sp?))dog dewormer at a rate of .1 gram per 10g water they were all gone within 48 hours and have yet to return.. I could only find it in 2 gram packages and instead on pain stakingly dividing it into 20 equal piles to get .1 gram I desolved it in 200mg of water then dosed my tank. My tank is 20 gal so I dosed 20mg of the water/wormer solution.. There will always be some undesolved powder in the bottom of the bottle just shake vigerously before dosing.. If you get 1 gram packs just divide into 10 egual piles or mix with 100mg water.. If you treat to kill them before you move plants or decor to another tank you will not transfer the little bastards lol... It had no effect what so ever on my shrimp or snails, however if you have nerite snails you will want to move them out of the tank first for what ever reason they can not tolerate it..


----------



## wetbizquit (Jul 9, 2006)

thanks for your help and input, i got the no planaria food and it seemed to work fine for a bit, but i found out the colony was coming from my filter, cleaned it out, started dosing again and their going away, but for future uses i saved your info and will use that method.... thanks again!


----------

